# Stick bait tips for Fairport Harbor area



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Yesterday we went out to 72 - 74 FOW straight out of Fairport. We were only able to pick up one keeper walleye and a large steelhead. The rest of the day was spent dealing with many throwbacks and some sheephead. We were trolling between 2.5 and 2.8 MPH on large dipsys set at #1 back 110-130 and #3 170 -190. All the spoons we were using were catching these very small walleye. 

I was told to try running stick baits behind the dipsys instead of spoons but I have no experience using them. If you could give me a few tips, I would appreciate it. Which stick baits should I get to start with and is setting them up behind the dipsys different in any way? TIA


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Renosky's in a Rainbow trout do really well behind dipsys. You don't run them any differently than a spoon. You can find them and in other colors at FishUSA.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree ..the renosky's brought a lot of fish in for me this year...I did really well on copper chameleon


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep. Renoskys work well. Do good on shallow bombers too.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. I am going to order some of the Renoskys today (5 in. - 1/8 oz.). I use about a 6 - 8 foot leader behind the dipsey so I was thinking that I need to account for about 5 feet that the lure will dive. Is that right?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Just use the standard dive curve for the dipsy. No need to compensate for a shallow diving crank.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep. What Misdirection said.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks, I will let you know how it worked out for us.


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

IDK if it matters, but I mostly use a snap instead of a snap swivel on the terminal end for stick baits off divers. Comments?

Not being an east end guy and thinking I have enough stick baits, I just use rouges and HJ's but run them at slower speeds with 1st generation fish seekers more often than dipsies. Not sure why I never thought to bust out the Bombers. I've heard good things about Renosky's over the years. Should I get off my wallet?


----------

